# Need Windows Laptop for Quickbooks



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Mordekyle said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to a monthly fee. How much is it?
> 
> 
> I really don't like spending a grand every four or five years on a computer I barely use and never abuse.
> ...





Inner10 said:


> I think I pay around 25 bucks a month.


That's $1200-$1500 every for or five years. Personally I'd rather have a new computer. :whistling


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

You need a new repair guy if he can't handle a simple virus and like inner said majority of the time it's a hard drive failure. 

I haven't bought a computer in years I reinstall every year and my newest machine is from 2012 not a single problem .

If you want pm me Id be happy to quote you some remote service to work on the virus removal and a tuneup 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

B.Johnson said:


> That's $1200-$1500 every for or five years. Personally I'd rather have a new computer. :whistling




Yeah, it's kind of a wash.

I just hate the principle that a barely used machine doesn't work after four years.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

And I hate Windows 10 that much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I did a quick Google and came up with this site:
https://www.discountelectronics.com/laptops/laptops-by-os/windows-7-laptops/
Comes with one year parts and labor warranty.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

B.Johnson said:


> I did a quick Google and came up with this site:
> https://www.discountelectronics.com/laptops/laptops-by-os/windows-7-laptops/
> Comes with one year parts and labor warranty.


Now the Google knows you are looking around for old computers. Chromebook redirects coming your way...


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I could get this today. It’s in the right price range

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-v...drive-chocolate-black/6029900.p?skuId=6029900


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Since I just did this. I can tell you what I did. Not sure if it’s right. 

My main computer is getting old. Doesn’t always work the way it should. 

I started usingQuickbooks. at the first of the year. I went to Walmart and bought a cheap computer. $300 out the door. 
I only run Quick books on it. I prefer to keep that completely separate and I feel better having it in a brand new computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope you guys are backing up often.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I set it up to backup every Sunday night. 

I’m good with that. 
I don’t need a $1000.00. Computer to run 1 program. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

What are you guys with quickbooks desktop backing up to? The computer, cloud, flash drive, something else?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I use a thumb drive. 
I can pull it and give it to my accountant, if needed. 

Works for me. So far anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, got the cheap computer. I couldn’t get out of Best Buy fast enough. That place sucks. Started the thing up and initiated it and then it went into a 3+ hour windows update. I’m definitely not going to use this stupid thing for anything else other than work related stuff. Can’t believe the amount of popups and ads on web browser as well. Glad I’m a Mac guy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Win 10 sucks.


----------

